# A sad military read but oh so true



## Dusty (May 28, 2021)

https://www.discovermoosejaw.com/lo...a-snowbird-tech-s-struggle-with-mental-health


----------



## Brent H (May 28, 2021)

@Dusty : that is some read Bill, thanks for posting.  In our small operation as the Coast Guard we have had our own issues with social media and the ignorance of even our own crew posting information that has had serious and negative impacts on other people - seemingly well intended "news" is not necessarily a good thing for other people that may be very strongly impacted emotionally.  

In my opinion, 40 years is way too long a period of time to be in a job (like aircraft maintenance) that could involve stress and anxiety levels that typically exceed the norm - especially in a small, close knit, highly skilled and precise group.


----------



## Dusty (May 28, 2021)

Although the above article identifies life for the Snowbird's and people behind the scene the photo leaves out some of the full story. Firstly the Snowbird crew chief including other members generally have a two year tour with the team. A Sergeant crew chief and lower ranks retire at aged fifty. Looking deeper into this sad story I learn that at the time of Dan Ross passing he was a civilian employed by Magellan aerospace at 15 wing Moose Jaw. Trust me when I say working on aircraft is an art in its self, like many others we had no difficulty doing that well into our 80's. All-be-it our work was for museum display our aircraft were built to last 100 years or more in said environment.  

That said, read additional information below!

https://www.moosejawtoday.com/obituaries/ross-daniel-2428037

https://ca.linkedin.com/in/dan-ross-4841606b

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magellan_Aerospace


----------



## Dabbler (May 29, 2021)

That was a very hard read, Dusty.  It hilights that we all can be more kind, more supportive, and more open with each other.  To do our best, and to be at peace with that.


----------



## ShawnR (May 29, 2021)

Thanks Dusty for posting. A sad and unfortunate incident for everyone involved. Plane crashes always draw a lot of interest, let alone a Snowbird or any military accident. Unfortunately, armchair quarterbacks too.
 It looks like Dan's wife is a wonderful, supportive person. But a person can only do so much sometimes when dealing with another's mental health issues. My heart goes out to her and the family left behind.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 29, 2021)

Very sad and hard read.


----------



## ShawnR (May 29, 2021)

A little more info. I had forgotten if the cause of the engine failure was ever mentioned in that incident. Turns out it was a bird strike, and then a series of small mistakes or factors, each unto itself, would not have resulted in death but when stacked on each other, resulted in a death. Makes it even sadder. Dan had no control over anything that happened that day.

https://www.kamloopsthisweek.com/fi...crash-in-b-c-flags-pilot-s-actions-1.24300562

https://www.canada.ca/en/department...n-report-for-kamloops-snowbirds-accident.html


----------



## combustable herbage (May 29, 2021)

Dusty thanks for posting such a sad story, as a technician I know the anxiety and the fear that can occur when someone is harmed on a machine that you are responsible for servicing no matter the cause and it weighs on your mind.   Dan's wife, as hard as it is has done a good thing by bringing this to light and I hope it can help her to heal herself because she too  is in the same situation as Dan and will have those lingering questions of what could have been done.  A woman I worked with took her own life about 10 years ago and in hindsight there was signs but no one recognized it.
I am with the others that we can all reflect on our own situations a be more empathetic and supportive to those struggling now and in the future.


----------



## Chicken lights (May 29, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> A little more info. I had forgotten if the cause of the engine failure was ever mentioned in that incident. Turns out it was a bird strike, and then a series of small mistakes or factors, each unto itself, would not have resulted in death but when stacked on each other, resulted in a death. Makes it even sadder. Dan had no control over anything that happened that day.
> 
> https://www.kamloopsthisweek.com/fi...crash-in-b-c-flags-pilot-s-actions-1.24300562
> 
> https://www.canada.ca/en/department...n-report-for-kamloops-snowbirds-accident.html


I’m no pilot, but what you said rings true, the small things add up to be big things. The Humboldt tragedy still makes me angry, and unfortunately in eastern Canada we see lots of carnage around the GTA involving highway tractors. This isn’t the place for it but the drivers feel no remorse for the accidents and brush it off.

The fact that the Snowbird mechanic cared so much about his team and their safety shows a high level professionalism. Much the same reason I try to stay on top of maintenance and safety. I would be guilt stricken too if my ride caused a fatality (I realize Dan had no fault in anything) just saying I can understand it, I think any mechanic/driver/pilot would be hit hard knowing they were close to a crash or fatality


----------



## Dusty (May 29, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for their kind words and thoughts, they are well taken. On a brighter note the Snowbird team is up and running as they practice their air formations daily weather permitting. Unsure of their program plans this year, shall post same as I learn more.

Per Ardua Ad Astra "through adversity to the stars"

https://www.canada.ca/en/department...ces-snowbirds-release-2021-show-schedule.html


----------



## Hacker (May 29, 2021)

Thanks for the post. A sad story but I am glad that I read it. It reinforces something that I learned years ago about what you say and the impact it could have on others. Unfortunately social media, news media and people have created an environment where we feel that we have to provide responses and opinions instantly without knowing all the facts or the back story. 
On a positive note it is great to see the Snowbirds back in the air and practicing. When I lived in Whitehorse the Snowbirds would come up every year to put on a show. Our house overlooked the airport and I would sit on our deck and watch the performance. It was great you got a chance to see how the staged themselves for each maneuver.


----------

